# Antiques and Tattoos in Mexico



## Mr. Stafford (Jun 13, 2017)

I currently restore antiques out of my home in Michigan and make decent money doing so. I also have plans to purchase an expensive laser for tattoo removal and to start a tattoo removal business/ministry. 

Can anyone tell me if there is a decent market for either one of these businesses in Mexico? The tattoo removal business is turning into quite a lucrative industry here in the U.S.A., What is is like in Mexico?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr. Stafford said:


> I currently restore antiques out of my home in Michigan and make decent money doing so. I also have plans to purchase an expensive laser for tattoo removal and to start a tattoo removal business/ministry.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a decent market for either one of these businesses in Mexico? The tattoo removal business is turning into quite a lucrative industry here in the U.S.A., What is is like in Mexico?


I don't know in particular about those 2 business markets in Mexico, so I'll leave commenting to others who may know more. 

But, I just wanted to point out that you can't legally earn money in Mexico unless you have the proper residency type. You'd need either a residente permanente, which comes with built in permission to work/earn money or else you need a residente temporal with a special work permit add-on that you have to apply for through immigration.

I'd suggest looking into your residency eligibility first before looking into specific types of businesses.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tongue in cheek - I think there are a lot more people looking to tattoo themselves than removing the same.

Off topic question : Is there a specific 'gang' that is identified by two tear drops under an eye ?


----------



## Mr. Stafford (Jun 13, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Off topic question : Is there a specific 'gang' that is identified by two tear drops under an eye ?


 Not that I am aware of; at least not in the U.S.. A teardrop usually signifies that the wearer has murdered someone; like a notch on a belt.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Mr. Stafford said:


> Not that I am aware of; at least not in the U.S.. A teardrop usually signifies that the wearer has murdered someone; like a notch on a belt.


Thanks for that response. This tear drop thing - is that a US thing, a Mexican thing, or a Salvadorian thing, or a universal thing ?


----------



## Mr. Stafford (Jun 13, 2017)

horseshoe846 said:


> Thanks for that response. This tear drop thing - is that a US thing, a Mexican thing, or a Salvadorian thing, or a universal thing ?


 I don't know, but that's not really the focus of this thread.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Mr. Stafford said:


> I don't know, but that's not really the focus of this thread.


True. Good Luck !


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Stafford said:


> I currently restore antiques out of my home in Michigan and make decent money doing so. I also have plans to purchase an expensive laser for tattoo removal and to start a tattoo removal business/ministry.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a decent market for either one of these businesses in Mexico? The tattoo removal business is turning into quite a lucrative industry here in the U.S.A., What is is like in Mexico?


When I first moved to Mexico ten years ago, the only people I saw with tattoos were either foreigners or Mexicans who had lived in the States for awhile and had returned home for good. Now I see lots of younger Mexicans with tattoos, who no doubt got them here. Perhaps in a few more years, the tattoo removal business will kick in, once the tattoos are no longer considered "cool", but who knows?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. Stafford said:


> I currently restore antiques out of my home in Michigan and make decent money doing so. I also have plans to purchase an expensive laser for tattoo removal and to start a tattoo removal business/ministry.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a decent market for either one of these businesses in Mexico? The tattoo removal business is turning into quite a lucrative industry here in the U.S.A., What is is like in Mexico?


There must be a dozen tattoo shops on a street a few blocks from my house. I would guess that removing tattoos is not a very big business anywhere but certainly not in Mexico.


----------



## Mr. Stafford (Jun 13, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> There must be a dozen tattoo shops on a street a few blocks from my house. I would guess that removing tattoos is not a very big business anywhere but certainly not in Mexico.


It's actually getting to be a pretty big business in the U.S. Many of the younger people are getting them with the understanding that they can just get rid of them later if they don't want them. Boy, are they surprised when they find out how painful it is!


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

In many locales in Mexico, people want and need good pieces of used household furniture.

If you have a good ability to recondition beaten up old furniture items (not antiques necessarily, just broken down items) you could probably make some money doing it. Though I agree with the earlier post (from circle110) about it being possibly an immigration issue. You wouldn't be able to have a storefront, or advertise, or anything like that. Bear in mind your customers would be regular poor mexicans and cheapskate expats for the most part, all looking for bargains.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UrbanMan said:


> In many locales in Mexico, people want and need good pieces of used household furniture.
> 
> If you have a good ability to recondition beaten up old furniture items (not antiques necessarily, just broken down items) you could probably make some money doing it. Though I agree with the earlier post (from circle110) about it being possibly an immigration issue. You wouldn't be able to have a storefront, or advertise, or anything like that. Bear in mind your customers would be regular poor mexicans and cheapskate expats for the most part, all looking for bargains.


Actually, just receiving one peso of payment for anything would be grounds for immediate deportation, so it is most definitely an immigration issue. On the other hand... the chance of getting caught is slim if you keep a low profile. The question is: do you want to run that risk?

Or, do you have a way to get the appropriate residency? Then my point is moot and you are good to go -- assuming those businesses would fly here. That I don't know.


----------

